# AUSTRIA: Erste Liga 27/09



## Premier Pro Betting Guide (Sep 26, 2013)

*HITS IN SEPTEMBER: 65,68% AVG. ODD: 1.55*
--------------------------------------------------------
EDIT: Links in the body post are not allowed ® - 27/09 Tips
- Hartberg vs A. Lustenau @ 2.05


----------



## Andy987 (Jun 29, 2015)

Good links there  it has got some good info


----------

